# SBGA231 the Emperor of sport watches.



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I picked up one of these just two days ago and while a full report might be pretentious after such a short time I've owned it's steel cousin the A029 for 3 years (or did till I traded it for this). If I miss the mark then maybe other owners will fill in or correct where it is necessary.

Anyway, I've been testing out different bracelet settings to get this just right and I think I've nailed it this afternoon after the photos below were taken. But let me say that this is for comfort easily the supreme king of sport watches I have worn for extended times. Remembering that I owned and know the A029 and my abysmal score for it in 'comfort as sold'.

The titanium tone in this resembles the brightness and tone the wonderful SBGR305 has. This watch has a 7N serial number so likely represents that it is close to the latest batch of these made. I waited a bit more than 2 months for a fresh one.

Having now been released from the 'boutiques only' approach of selling these locally it made sense for me to seek one of these out and I have found what I expected. In passing, I think 'boutique only' is reserved for watches Seiko knows will otherwise sell like hotcakes anywhere else; which are kept as more exclusive pieces to match lower/experimental production as the product is developed. Only once the 'formula' and materials are all finalised and the watch has proved successful in the market will it become a firm addition to the regular production batches.

The titanium in this could very well be the latest alloys they are creating. This would not be unprecedented since all makers do it as they continue on the quest for more and more 'perfection'. It doesn't matter which it is (ie older or newer alloy) it's superbly polished here. Truly wonderful when you remember these cases are being handled by the hands of true Takumi Masters. Human hands, not robotic claws. This is what gives things tremendous value in Japanese eyes. You only have to look to the hammertone versions of the Casio MRG to see what sort of value the makers see in these watches that they set the prices 4-7 times higher to capture the value perceived as fair with it's consumers.

Anyhow, it's total bliss in terms of comfort even for the fussiest wrist. I mean I normally can't handle a watch with a bracelet nestled snugly in a position not on the wrist bones (which extend up from the hand to the wrist. This bracelet is so comfortable I can easily handle it in this nicely locked in high position where the case also due to its titanium metal is a watch you can truly wear and forget it's there in terms of arm/wrist comfort.

What's not forgettable is the sublime closeness this gets to the ultimate diver formula. There is talk in academic circles about some law or other about borrowing vs stealing ideas; and it matters not really where the idea originates but in where it is perfected. And in this A231 you see the ultimate sport watch of the 'diving type' imo, at it's Japanese zenith. The Spring Drive is a mark of models at the highest levels of manufacturing (including the handmade finishing).

The dial is wonderfully executed. It is lacquered but matte hinting at the tool nature of this watch. The indices are round calling at the archetype of diving watches (btw I'm not saying it's Rolexes version here, because I believe the archetypal diving watch is beyond Rolex even and their marine watches are their own attempt at achieving it).

Nevertheless the raised and polished bevel indices are topped with Lumibrite in an impossibly hand applied way where it is raised and borrows from vintage style application by hand. Subtle but nice. The lollipop position could be endlessly debated but it's position here is fully committed at the base of the seconds hand which is painted black to blend with the dial, and thereby present a circular index suspended magically in the air and mirroring the continuous motion of the seconds hand, like a perpetual dance. The mathematical significance perhaps is that the line (of the seconds hand) and the point (lollipop) are here being the basic starting point of all design. The binary line and dot can be used to convey all the information everywhere. Ultimately the entire universe could be encoded in some sequence of binary.

But let's return back to earth, and just say the motion of Spring Drive is simply unmatched. The binary in it's Integrated Circuit heart makes this a masterfully completed project. The microprocessors code would have been developed to archival standard so that it's function could be relied upon well into the future (and thereby it's magic never lost). The mechanical energy of the wound spring brings this wonderful self contained IC to life; to do what it is programmed to and surpass the performance of its mechanical escapement ancestors in a spectacular way.

The Daniel's escapement (and I don't deny that the man and his croaky voice was a watchmaking genius who lived in our lifetime) is said to be the first innovation in escapements in 250 years. It's (claimed) improvement on it's predecessors performance is impressive but not groundbreaking.

The Spring Drive then is simply wondrous in it's harnessing of the best in human (electrical/electronic) engineering (the 19th and 20th centuries major innovations) with the magic of electromagnetism. Copper is one of man's first metallic marvels in terms of his development and indeed in the development of civilisation. Here, copper is manufactured to the highest levels possible. The Spring Drive magic is possible only because of the precise controlled laying of this beautiful metal with human involvement. The watch seems to bypass the iron age externally by having a titanium alloy case but it pays deep respect to iron in its hidden parts (clasp hinges and or springs perhaps not to mention in its movement obviously).

The hour hand has the Mercedes sign but instead of being a pseudo-decoration originally designed I believe to segment the lume application (to hide uneveness that would happen when applying lume paint to such a large hour hand lollipop). On the 231 the longest line of the Y continues on to terminate at the needle tip of the hour hand (note that the Submariner Mercedes is the opposite of this and bifurcates towards the tip). I've examined with a loupe the alignment of this needle tip with the hour indices and it is razor precise. We're talking perhaps 3 seconds out (assuming second and minute hand have been properly aligned when setting the time).

In turn the hands are undoubtedly the evolved ones from the shrouded diver of '75. The bissected hands of the 1975 watch being kept until the SBDX011 and the decoration on the hour hand again has hints of this as do the needle tips. It's titanium construction is another nod in the 1975 shrouded diver direction as is the 22mm beast of a bracelet.

I could go on and on, the bezel teeth aren't angled like the SBEX or the MM600 but has a fairly true gear like edge which forgoes decoration (seemingly inexplicable) in order to highlight it's sport watch heritage. This is again a homage to the shrouded divers bezel edge which is very similar. The bezel action is superb. As fine as the action on a SBDX005 owned by a local Seiko connoisseur which is stabilised a bit more by it's shroud and finer still in some ways to my fingers when I was fortunate enough to handle it (but it is designed as an ultimate professional diver).

Put a shroud around this watch and you might even see hints to the future of those watches right here perhaps. The 200m diving depth is imo a Rolls Royce like statement on it's engine power as 'sufficient'. I would not be surprised if this was in fact 600m+ but it doesn't play that game at all. Seiko has professional diving watches for that. I think the message is that this is for the man of leisure who uses this watch as his recreational diving watch.

I'm not a photographer but I'll try in due course to capture some of the moments I'm sure to continue to spend with the 231....

















I call it the Emperor of sports watches because it goes beyond being just a diver's watch imo. While chronograph, gmt, etc fans may disagree the dive watch is probably the king of the sports categories anyway.

Glad this one is not limited and so so awesome in what it brings to any diving or sport's watch collection.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice writeup! I've come to see the spring drive movement works best in these sort of watches. I have a regular SD GS but I think the nature of it just goes really well with the large sport watches, GS or Prospex or whatever. The new branding works well on the GS divers and chronos too |>


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello There

I completely agree with you about the SBGA231, and I have one myself. However I have been really enjoying my SBGA029 on a Erika MN strap. The overall weight is quite a lot less sans the SS bracelet, and it feels like a very different watch worn that way. Photo below! I'm not sure whey they have all reoriented themselves the wrong way, but I do not seem able to fix it! Apologies!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

berni29 said:


> Hello There
> 
> I completely agree with you about the SBGA231, and I have one myself. However I have been really enjoying my SBGA029 on a Erika MN strap. The overall weight is quite a lot less sans the SS bracelet, and it feels like a very different watch worn that way. Photo below! I'm not sure whey they have all reoriented themselves the wrong way, but I do not seem able to fix it! Apologies!


The A029 is the same watch except for very small differences in the bracelet.

The clasp bevels are polished on that watch whereas they are satin on this one; it's about the only difference aside from the more obvious gold on the dial of the A031/231.

As a past owner of the A029 (and it's only the third watch I have ever sold) I can only confirm how loveable it is overall but loveable and wearable aren't always the same. Note that I wrote that my comfort assessments were for worn "as sold" ie as the designer intended. I still can't bring myself to change the bracelet on a watch to a third party strap. I have changed some straps to bracelets and vice versa on my Seikos but only ever to OEM. Maybe it's a bit purist but I don't fancy the modding scene (with cars or watches).

matthew P here has worn a 029 on strap for as long as I remember so it's common knowledge that it is a great daily watch off it's bracelet but that was my entire issue with it. The bracelet on these is criticised for clasp thickness and it's true when assessed purely on thickness; but it's an important piece of the overall look and 'overengineering' of these watches to me. In titanium they are fantastic.

The fact that you can effortlessly wear the A231 whole without consideration to bracelet or weight issues is the gold standard for me. If you are familiar with my T241 musings you'll know that when GS uses a bit of gold, even the most diminutive bits of it like a tiny star it's pointing to some extra specialness and the A231 definitely deserves it's gold.

So yes I'd consider watches like the A029, MM600, Spring Drive Tuna to be like crown princes but for me the A231 rules in the daily comfort game hands down (worn as sold .


----------



## dr.sphinx (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd be sold if I could get the 029/229 dial in a titanium case. The lower weight is undeniably great, so is the better scratch resistance. On the other hand, Bright Titanium really is quite bright, but I still prefer the luster of SS - but that would be negotiable. 

I am currently sporting my 029 on the SBGH257 rubber. Not perfect as the color isn't the same, extremely happy otherwise. Don't get me started on the non-existence of a black alternative though. 

SD: I actually enjoy the smoothness of the movement on my 029 more than on my SBGE033 (and loved SBDB015 for the same reason) - the more prominent lollipop seconds hand really assists in making the smooth SD flow the defining feature of the watch. When the bauble crosses the hour/minute hands, oh man...

Great write-up otherwise. I know two guys with 031s, they keep giving me a hard time. Let's check back here in 18 months or so


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> But let's return back to earth, and just say the motion of Spring Drive is simply unmatched. The binary in it's Integrated Circuit heart makes this a masterfully completed project. The microprocessors code would have been developed to archival standard so that it's function could be relied upon well into the future (and thereby it's magic never lost). The mechanical energy of the wound spring brings this wonderful self contained IC to life; to do what it is programmed to and surpass the performance of its mechanical escapement ancestors in a spectacular way.
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


Zuiko, that is a Ph.D.-level review and I thank you for the great effort and detail.

As lethaltoes knows, recently my eyes were opened to the merits of Spring Drive. Your comment about code developed to archival standard made me wonder - why should a current Spring Drive use the same IC chip and code as one from a 10 year old Spring Drive? Would anyone buy a cellphone or car using 10-year old chips and code?

While GS is fairly open about their mechanical movement construction, only the fundamental details of the Spring Drive Tri-Synchro Regulator are discussed. I don't recall ever hearing about the kind of IC or software that's used. I hope they have upgraded the chip and firmware to reduce power consumption and improve performance.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

whineboy said:


> Zuiko, that is a Ph.D.-level review and I thank you for the great effort and detail.
> 
> As lethaltoes knows, recently my eyes were opened to the merits of Spring Drive. Your comment about code developed to archival standard made me wonder - why should a current Spring Drive use the same IC chip and code as one from a 10 year old Spring Drive? Would anyone buy a cellphone or car using 10-year old chips and code?
> 
> While GS is fairly open about their mechanical movement construction, only the fundamental details of the Spring Drive Tri-Synchro Regulator are discussed. I don't recall ever hearing about the kind of IC or software that's used. I hope they have upgraded the chip and firmware to reduce power consumption and improve performance.


Thanks for the kind words, but honestly I could add another set of paragraphs to it with ease and I apologise to those who read it in its raw early form. I have made a few revisions to improve it but it's sort of reached a level of diminishing returns for further effort at this point.

I think many reviews of the Grand Seiko gems are done by enthusiasts who aren't specialists in Seiko watches. I am a newcomer to the high end of Seiko relatively speaking but I'm fortunate enough to be able to not just keep these watches for days to review but I get to own them and really understand the watch.

The A029 despite being in my collection for 3 years was underappreciated due to my lack of wear and I never even felt compelled to write something so ambitious on it although many of the design features are shared. The titanium though is just truly amazing. It's a Seiko specialty and has it's roots all the way back in the groundbreaking 1975 shrouded diver 6159-7010. I confess that I don't know if it was the first ever titanium diver or even watch but it is definitely one of those things that Seiko has a firm claim to in being a pioneer.

As for the IC coding, it's obviously not going to be the most complex thing in the world as it would be operating on the basis of a continuous subroutine of 1. Sample drive wheel velocity, 2. Get current temperature, 3. Apply or decrease braking via electromagnet current etc. I'm not sure what sort of modifications might be made to it over the course of a decade but I think Seiko has electronics fairly well sorted also and would make improvements as discovered one would think.

I think the whole magic of Spring Drive is really that it's not an overnight sensation. That it took decades to perfect and get to production readiness having been conceptualised in 1977. The nanoampere level tech that is driving the chip and systems in a functioning Spring Drive were hard won given the decades of development it took. I mean look where computers went between 1977 and the turn of the millenium.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

One of the things I love about the Spring Drives and GS in general is that they manufacture every part of the watch. They grow the quartz crystals, make the lume and lubrication oils etc.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but honestly I could add another set of paragraphs to it with ease and I apologise to those who read it in its raw early form. I have made a few revisions to improve it but it's sort of reached a level of diminishing returns for further effort at this point.
> 
> I think many reviews of the Grand Seiko gems are done by enthusiasts who aren't specialists in Seiko watches. I am a newcomer to the high end of Seiko relatively speaking but I'm fortunate enough to be able to not just keep these watches for days to review but I get to own them and really understand the watch.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Spring Drive was thermocompensated, I recall a Timeless article saying it was not. Good to know.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

whineboy said:


> I didn't realize Spring Drive was thermocompensated, I recall a Timeless article saying it was not. Good to know.
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


I'm not certain about thermocompensation and all the evidence from previous posts indicates it isn't. It was an example of what I would put in there if I was an engineer (I'm not .


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I've read quite a few threads on Spring Drive and thermocompensation and it definitely does not have it. 

The reasons I have gathered seem manifold but can be quickly summarised...

1. The extra energy required to operate a thermal sensor and circuitry is simply not easily derived from the mainspring in addition to the existing IC. 

2. There is some thinking that says that the feedback loop inherent in the SD electromagnetic braking has a wide operating range in terms of temperature and automatically compensates the changes in quartz vibration due to temperature against the effect of temperature on the metallic gear train. At least that's how I understood it.

3. Finally given the limited power reserve of 3 days thermocompensation doesn't make practical sense since the increased accuracy is moot if the watch isn't worn constantly. 

I do remember in more distant reading however about two things that Seiko do do to try and increase accuracy in these. Some versions of the Spring Drive 9R96 is +/- 1/2 second per day vs 1 spd and this is achieved by cherry picking the quartz crystals for these watches/runs. The second thing I recall but this is more hazy is that crystals and ICs are matched to each other so that the relevant parameters affecting that individual crystal are hard coded into the IC for that unit. 

So to repeat, there is no discrete thermocompensation system in the existing Spring Drive.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I've read quite a few threads on Spring Drive and thermocompensation and it definitely does not have it.
> 
> The reasons I have gathered seem manifold but can be quickly summarised...
> 
> ...


Many thanks for doing the additional detective work. The point about extra energy consumption for temperature sensing makes perfect sense, as does the 3-day wear PR (if you stop daily winding).


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

so I'm guessing that you are pretty happy with it then. 

when worn on its bracelet its hard to argue with the Ti, its almost imperceptible visually but such a difference with weight.

I just bought a new canvas strap for my 029, its never been on its bracelet with my ownership run, probably never will - yes it sucks that theres not a model specific rubber strap supplied anymore as it was a good looking strap when they launched the line - maybe one day.
for the moment mines back on boiled SKX rubber for the summer as it breathes better in the heat. Loads of seiko DNA but a GS buckle would be nice.









congrats to you on your acquisition, I do like the way the new model has grouped the gold text up top.... very clean and balanced now with the font choices as well.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

berni29 said:


> However I have been really enjoying my SBGA029 on a Erika MN strap
> View attachment 13189777


thx.... i was just looking at those a couple of weeks ago and wondering how they would look on my 029 - good look.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is as good as @zuiko says!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just a quick update on how things are going with the 231. How else? would be my reply 

It was a rare moment of peace this afternoon after what has been a very exhausting week so far (draining in all respects), I was in a state of just being on the verge of sleep for prolonged moments. During the stranger transmogrified visions in that state I imagined my last glimpse at the 231 before I had closed my eyes. The afternoon sun was bathing my eyelids and in that warm reddish glow a golden crown shaped like the bezel on the 231 was sitting atop a case that really takes it up a notch (compared to similar watches from other world famous brands) for perfection in elegant ruggedness. 

It's beauty is ridiculous. It's A029 (now one step more removed) cousin had never looked so good. There's a beautiful sweep of Zaratsu coming from the lug up to the case sides and to facilitate the elegant curve the case is continued into a small raised area beside the bezel that quickly dips back down. Each outer corner of the lugs has this small extra attention to detail. It brings in a styling element from the Sumo albeit in a smaller way, but even there it is reserved elegance. I don't know if these ‘humps’ serve a functional purpose, but if I had an idea it might be that it assists in the watch being able to ease back under a business or formal shirt sleeve. Maybe the edge left unguarded would catch the edge of the sleeve. 

I have to say thinking back that this might indeed have been the case in the last three days I've worn this virtually 24/7. On Monday I was a little uncertain so I kept the Omega Seamaster 57 Trilogy LE wound and worn on my right arm (even on Sunday afternoon when out for shopping. I have no shame in wearing two watches this way publically though I did have long sleeves on). On Monday I took the Omega with me in case I had a change of mind but no, there wasn't any time for it. So it ended up in storage and I've rarely thought about any other watch. The clasp has proved very useful and it's adjustability adds a greater level of comfort than originally imagined. I confess to learning of this from a Youtube review in which the speaker mentions their personal use of the feature on an MM300 to adjust for wrist and watch freedom preferences. On the 231 the titanium lightness makes for comfortable extended wear but my tighter wear of this currently (higher up on the wrist) means warmer afternoon weather when active can become uncomfortable and the instant use of the ratchet mechanism can be very useful. I had looked upon it only as a diving extension. I guess it might facilitate flamboyant fashion senses the Japanese can have where wearing the watch over a heavy winter jacket might become the rage. 

One negative if I can fault anything is when one shakes ones wrist in a torsional manner the bracelet can give a little squeak of pin metal on metal. I've heard it twice and maybe this is a sign of “fanboi-ism”, but I hear it as a reminder that this is a tool watch. Made with tools by hands. 

It's a truly very well thought out watch. It doesn't just succeed, it excels in so many ways in all it's expected functions.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

A picture of the lug area mentioned above.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i wish they made this in 40 MM

its too big


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's totally magnificent in it's size. I wouldn't dream of it any smaller 

This one is perfect. I mean divers are Seiko's territory. No range is as comprehensive and the fact that they have that much breadth means that this one watch is one of the culminations of that vast knowledge. The Hi-Beat incarnation is even wilder in some ways but I think this one is the one for daily wear. The other is a trophy like the SBEX001 and other 200+ gram watches in Seiko's stable.

This has all the presence without the weight and it's just all round fantastic.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> i wish they made this in 40 MM
> 
> its too big


40mm would be interesting but probably too small for a modern seiko diver..... I'd be happy for the 42mm size of the quartz GS diver, that one still felt contemporary but the slightly smaller case was perfectly sized IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The A231 has found a way back with longer and longer intrusions into the time with the more recent arrival.

Every time I wear it I have become more and more impressed with this watch. It passes the sleep test incredibly well even with it's thicker clasp. The sleep test is important to me because I would want a watch that I go on holiday to be one that I can put on when I leave home and only ever have to unclasp on my return. So watches that don't pass this test can't go out with me on holiday.

The bezel action is a unique blend of lagging drag and pleasant clicking. It has a slow startup and soft slowdown with the application and removal of torsional forces through one's fingers. Smooth and treacly.

The bezel's couched look in the 4 lug shoulder shrouds pictured above makes it look like a precisely machined tool with tight tolerances. The 22mm is a winner here. No silicone or rubber in black that diminishes presence. This is beautiful titanium in one of the nicest bracelets GS makes full stop. I'm fortunate to have two other titanium masterpieces with the same precise titanium bracelet.

Some hate the pin and collar system but I prefer this to all other screwed systems because resizing is a completely safe procedure (in my hands for this) in terms of marring screw heads or bracelet sides etc. precise rather than "will live with it" type fitting possible with the pin system on this. Move links if needed and the microadjustment in the bracelet with traditional spring bar is a reliable system. It's a winner for me.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm planning a Seiko Diver's weekend and got out my titanium diver collection (Seiko only, Pelagi not pictured) for some playtime.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Nice collection! My 029 was away getting its strap fixed for a few day's and I really missed it! I have quite a few titanium watches and it is my favourite material by far, even though I also do enjoy my SS models. For example I have both the SBGE 001/015 and I like different things about each of them. Mainly I prefer the look of the 001, but love the weight of the 015. 

All the best

Berni


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Too big for me unfortunately... Looks great on you though!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's a champion. If you're into any Seiko dive watch then this is where it ends. If you have the means then this (and perhaps the Hi-Beat though that's significantly heavier and taller) is it. It is at home in any environment high or low, East or West it's a watch I would wear as a main daily watch. My copy is virtually flawless so I am very pleased with it...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Still loving mine...... the explorer is lighter and smaller so it's more comfortable but the GS diver gets the lions share of work wear on rubber. The shine/ pop and polish makes it extra special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Still loving mine...... the explorer is lighter and smaller so it's more comfortable but the GS diver gets the lions share of work wear on rubber. The shine/ pop and polish makes it extra special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your collection is impeccable. The A231 is definitely a key watch for me and I have a brand new SBGH205 coming in which kind of makes those two a kind of complementary to the steel and white duo you have. And the truth is those two GS along with maybe several others could make a very solid rotation.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

I suppose the name of emperor is SBGH257, while SBGA231 is a prince.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Your collection is impeccable. The A231 is definitely a key watch for me and I have a brand new SBGH205 coming in which kind of makes those two a kind of complementary to the steel and white duo you have. And the truth is those two GS along with maybe several others could make a very solid rotation.


Cheers, we seem to have pretty similar tastes
I absolutely love the hb205.... it's magnificent in its Simplicity / GS execution. 
The new design is a classic IMO ( even better than the old design with the gothic text clustered up top now and one line less text) and the texture on the dial is sublime in person.
I thought long and hard about acquiring the 205 earlier this year but decided the explorer added sporty simplicity and complimented the GS 029 diver and hb001 better ( gives me a bit more brand and design variety, plus the blue second hand can only be acquired in white so it stays as my white faced watch - even if it's actually silver)

I always felt like I didn't want more than 4 nice watches in my collection so the Doxa DS makes my collection feel a little excessive , I won't be adding any more but I envy your acquisition of the HB205- congrats. 









Sport watch collection - doxa still in plastic though I think I will size it soon, 029 and Exp eat up most wrist time these days, speedy on leather and HB001 get evening or dress wear. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Cheers, we seem to have pretty similar tastes
> I absolutely love the hb205.... it's magnificent in its Simplicity / GS execution.
> The new design is a classic IMO ( even better than the old design with the gothic text clustered up top now and one line less text) and the texture on the dial is sublime in person.
> I thought long and hard about acquiring the 205 earlier this year but decided the explorer added sporty simplicity and complimented the GS 029 diver and hb001 better ( gives me a bit more brand and design variety, plus the blue second hand can only be acquired in white so it stays as my white faced watch - even if it's actually silver)
> ...


Love that trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I love my SBGA029 on a fabric strap. It's a bit heavy on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The 029 was a sad goodbye for me (I loved the silver tone of all its indices etc and brighter metallic colour) but it was just too uncomfortable with the 200 gram weight combined with the high and sharp medallion on the caseback that really dug into my wrist bone by the end of a day.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never worn mine on it's bracelet as it's too substantial for me, however the weight on rubber has never been an issue. I'm surprised to hear the medallion on the back was an issue though I guess if you are wearing it tight to limit the movement that could be an issue ( re - reading you post I see you wear your watch over your wrist bone).... the boiled SKX rubber solves that issue for me as the curved strap stays in place with less tension than required with a softer strap- food for thought for anyone else concerned about the issue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

Drooling. The finish on the titanium is absurd! I'd love to try this on before considering actually placing an order for it. It looks much more "normal" than the Tunas, and as much as I LOVE the HiBeat SBEX- after trying it on at the Seiko Boutique in NYC (post Wind-Up 2017) the case height is immense. I'm 6'1 and have thick arms from manual labor/sports - but it's very much in another class.


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

Beautiful watch, Love that nato strap.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Good lord man, that is some writeup! I too am infatuated with GS. Their level and dimensions of perfection know almost no bounds. Form meets function with superb finishing at even microscopic scales. Enjoy!


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Good video on this watch and GS in general


----------



## ferdiep (Aug 28, 2018)

Sorry to resurrect the thread. I have been using the SBGA231 for about a month now mostly in typical home-office use, and although there are lots of good things with it, the clasp/buckle does tend to easily accumulate scratches and I'm not sure if its the coating or something else seems to exacerbate the appearance of these scratches. 

Some thoughts/questions:

- Has anyone tried refinishing/polishing the titanium clasp?

- Has anyone found a replacement clasp for sale by now? I searched but can't find any.

- Apart from those posted, new alternative straps or bracelets that others have found to work well?
Personally, I'm mulling trying out the Crafter Blue Shogun strap, as the lug profile and sizes seem similar albeit not exact. 

Again, apologies for resurrecting this, but I thought there might have been new developments since the last post in 2018.

Thanks!


----------



## Longstar88 (Dec 5, 2020)

ferdiep said:


> Sorry to resurrect the thread. I have been using the SBGA231 for about a month now mostly in typical home-office use, and although there are lots of good things with it, the clasp/buckle does tend to easily accumulate scratches and I'm not sure if its the coating or something else seems to exacerbate the appearance of these scratches.
> 
> Some thoughts/questions:
> 
> ...


Late reply, as I just got back into the ga231 and considering replacing it with the new LE SLGA001.

I too have same issue with the clasp scratches so easily. I wore this ga231 for 3 years, the dial and bezel is perfect but the clasp is scratched.

I also wore sbdc007 shogun for 3 years, it had DIA shield and seemed to resist scratches much better. Didn't have much scratches on that compare to the ga231.

Take a look at slga001 it's bigger, thicker, heavier on paper but once on wrist hardly able to tell the difference.

If I get it, will do a full review on that, a limited edition make it worth while keeping many years.


----------



## TellingTime (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't say enough about the 231. I've had mine for 2 years now and it still looks great after wearing it 75-80% of the time. I have a few scratches on the claps but nothing terrible. This watch checks all the boxes and super comfortable to wear on bracelet. 

It's always amazed me that this wasn't a more popular watch.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

I have to bring up this relatively old thread now, as I have had my SBGA231 for about 8 months now. With this personal experience, I have to agree with the TO in all his statements and praise about this watch. Although I now have 8 Grand Seiko watches, none feels as good, as genuine, as fitting and reliable as the Kyojin. And although the latest model, the SLGA015 is a beautiful divers watch, I will never replace my SBGA231 as it fortunately has no ceramic bezel.

Anyone thinking of getting a Grand Seiko diver, but hesitating because of the 44mm, should definitely look at a titanium model. But beware, other diver in your collection may not come out of the box often or disappear altogether.

Thanks again to the TO whose ode to the SBGA231 was the reason for my interest in the watch in the first place.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I’d forgotten about this post….. re-reading it I see I made a number of contributions that I feel I should also update 

I’m still wearing my 029 most of the summer and a good chunk of the winter. 
I bought a GS rubber silicone strap that’s als most an exact replica of the GS rubber strap that was originally included with the GS divers. 
This one is black but it’s 23mm ( GS specs ) and the stamped GS Lion is on the inside of the tail instead of the outside. FWIW is see no squeeze when I mount it on my 22m lugs and the internal steel core of the strap is made short enough that there’s no issue 

























Fit and feel is very good and I like the way the light black color makes the dial seem darker. 
The vents and limited contact points on the skin ( air channels on the underside ) will make for a very comfortable watch in summer heat.
The tail is dive watch authentic Long ( easily accommodate a wet suit.
It’s silicone does attract some lint but it’s manageable with occasional exposure to water.


I do really like the buckle…. Both the GS branding element and the way the polished sides and brushed top surface mirror the case construction…. It pulls the watch together nicely. 


















I also really like the width on the rubber on wrist. 
The added mass at the lugs and first inch of the strap adds a lot of visual mass and makes the watch head relatively smaller on wrist giving it the proportional relationship of a smaller watch head on bracelet. 

For me this strap has really diminished my desire for a smaller GS diver. 
The GS manufactured strap and added visual width has the watch looking correctly proportional on my wrist ( to me with my personal aesthetics ).
My current collection has skewed smaller and I’m really enjoying the on wrist comfort of the 36mm explorer as my other daily and the extreme comfort of a 37mm king Seiko on aftermarket leather 


















These classic sizes really speak to me and the new GS strap has shifted its case/ viewable strap ratio closer to my ideal. 

I agree with Z that there’s something less than optimal about wearing a watch on a strap or bracelet that wasn’t designed for it so I’m extremely happy to have finally tracked down and purchased a GS strap that is an almost perfect re-issue of the original limited release / short run strap. 
I suspect that any of you Titanium cases Spring Dive owners would get just as good fit and an on wrist comfort they would exceed mine. 

After 7 years of wishing the 029 was a a little smaller ( and suspecting that a submariner would wear better and maybe be a replacement one day ) I’ve finally accepted it at it’s manufactured size……. And after my initial lust for the 015 I’ve settled back into a newfound appreciation of my 029……. I hope you are all still happy with your Ti versions….. the strap is worth tracking down if you are rubber curious. 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

matthew P said:


> I’d forgotten about this post….. re-reading it I see I made a number of contributions that I feel I should also update
> 
> I’m still wearing my 029 most of the summer and a good chunk of the winter.
> I bought a GS rubber silicone strap that’s als most an exact replica of the GS rubber strap that was originally included with the GS divers.
> ...


Your trusted and reliable 029 still looks great on the strap. 👍🏼

I also find it very difficult to fit straps to my watches that are not from the original manufacturer. At least the clasp or buckle must be original.


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

the big issue for these older GS divers are the metal bezel insert
it will scratch easy...not sure the cost of replacement
the new 5DAY SD dive is the only one with ceramic inert now but still crown on 3?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

TCWU said:


> the big issue for these older GS divers are the metal bezel insert
> it will scratch easy...not sure the cost of replacement
> the new 5DAY SD dive is the only one with ceramic inert now but still crown on 3?


I have been wearing mine for half a year on all occasions. There is not a micro scratch on my inlay. Don’t expect anyone to come.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

The only Real criticism I have of this watch is the lume. It is good but not Seiko Prospex, Samurai good. Great write up on a great Watch. Glad you enjoy your Watch and wear it in good health! Vance.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

munichblue said:


> I also find it very difficult to fit straps to my watches that are not from the original manufacturer. At least the clasp or buckle must be original.


Yep….. I will probably end up buying a Seiko buckle for the KS to use with the huerville straps if it end up getting enough reps 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

munichblue said:


> I have been wearing mine for half a year on all occasions. There is not a micro scratch on my inlay. Don’t expect anyone to come.


you never know but hopefully you won't
not my watch


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

TCWU said:


> you never know but hopefully you won't
> not my watch
> 
> View attachment 17136661


Always wear all your scars with pride, because they prove that you have lived a life. ☺


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

This photo makes me glad that GS does NOT normally use ceramic bezel inserts. Had the insert on this watch been ceramic, it would almost certainly have been chipped and shattered by now. The outer edge of the bezel insert in this photo show obvious signs of hard impact against a hard object; this abuse likely would have permanently damaged a ceramic insert. This watch also shows scratches on the sapphire crystal; ceramic is not as resistant to scratches as sapphire. Thus, even the hypothetical ceramic insert would be highly scratched, were it on a watch worn like the one pictured.

Thanks for posting this picture...



TCWU said:


> you never know but hopefully you won't
> not my watch
> 
> View attachment 17136661


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

the problem of GS diver bezel insert is it's actually not a "insert" 
it's on top of bezel
like 1mm higher than the bezel


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

mattmartin said:


> This photo makes me glad that GS does NOT normally use ceramic bezel inserts. Had the insert on this watch been ceramic, it would almost certainly have been chipped and shattered by now. The outer edge of the bezel insert in this photo show obvious signs of hard impact against a hard object; this abuse likely would have permanently damaged a ceramic insert. This watch also shows scratches on the sapphire crystal; ceramic is not as resistant to scratches as sapphire. Thus, even the hypothetical ceramic insert would be highly scratched, were it on a watch worn like the one pictured.
> 
> Thanks for posting this picture...


Where’s the multiple like button?


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

